# how often can/do you feed your elong?



## michaelj (Nov 18, 2007)

mine is a little under 3 inches right now, whats the most times you can feed, and what is the longest you've gone without feeding?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

My Elong when i first got him used to eat about 2 times a day. He was the same size as yours.. He shot up to 4 inchs and quit eating.. I feed him bout every 2 days now and he is fine with that. He kinda reminds me to feed him. Comes to the front of the tank and just sits there and chomps his jaws till i feed him. What you feeding him?? Mine wouldnt eat anything but silversides for a while but got him on smelt and cod now..


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

my elong is about 4 inches now (two when I got him), he inhabits a heavily planted tank that has one hell of a supply of ghost shrimp as well as several other tetra's that are replaced every 4 weeks with no more than six in the tank at one time also I feed salmon and tilapia tied to 2lb fishing line suspending it about 4 inches from the bottom of the in the direct current from the power head... mostly the little guy chases/eats ghost shrimp.


----------



## keasone (May 21, 2008)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> my elong is about 4 inches now (two when I got him), he inhabits a heavily planted tank that has one hell of a supply of ghost shrimp as well as several other tetra's that are replaced every 4 weeks with no more than six in the tank at one time also I feed salmon and tilapia tied to 2lb fishing line suspending it about 4 inches from the bottom of the in the direct current from the power head... mostly the little guy chases/eats ghost shrimp.



^^^^^^^^^^
Thank god I thought I was the only person in the world that thought about methods to feed my fish that much!

At least that is what my GF says>>>LOL


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i feed my 8" about 1-2 times a week and he went like 6 months with no food when i broke him off feeders


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

wow... 6 months!


----------

